# Giant Shark Caught



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Giant shark caught. Check it out pretty cool stuff.Shark


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

WOW what a fish! Great story and great pics makes for very interesting reading.

Blue Heron


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Wow*

Stories and pictures like that make me think twice about tip toeing into water that you cant see the bottom of.

Those were some big sharks to be caught from land. makes you wonder how many of those sharks that are landed in AI are crusing off the bars of OC and Rehoboth. 

Guess it is time to break out the cyanide and candle wax tipped bullets.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*Nice spanish*

Man those was so nice spanish  ...the sharks was cool too .


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

Just imagine being on the business end of the rod. It's nice to catch a mako like that from a boat, but the beach, unbelievable.


----------



## Tispho (Aug 28, 2005)

what exactly would you do with an 8' shark? 

trophy? lol


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Release it if it's still alive. If it dies get it on ice like right now. Mako are excellent eating.


----------



## Brother_B (Jun 3, 2005)

*Shark video*

This report was originally posted in the VA forum. There's an awesome video of the crew that caught the fish. Check it out!!!

http://extremecoast.com/multimedia/vids/OzSurf2005_med.wmv


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Brother B, that's absolutely awesome. I'm saving that one. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Yeah*

No Kidding that was a pretty cool video.

I have to tell you, I understand making sure that fish are revived before catching and releasing, but that guy was crazy to walk a hammerhead out in to thigh high suds. I mean I am all for preservation, but [email protected], I guess his are bigger than mine.


----------



## Young Salty Dog (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey Jeff, 
I know that look crazy with him being in thigh high water but he was only in the second gut. I have fished PINS before and that is one awesome fishery. If they where to keep rolling video of him you would have seen him in ankle deep water on the next sand bar and that’s why he was walking the fish out.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Where is PINS*

I figured the video was take from around here, probably NC? Any idea where it was shot?


----------



## Young Salty Dog (Dec 17, 2004)

PINS is short for Padre Island National Seashore in Texas, that stretch of the beach they are on is just south of Corpus Christi. They call it Little Shell and Big Shell the further south you go. I have caught a 6' black tip myself there when I was a teenager. I will post the pic when I get a chance to scan it.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Wow*

All I can say is WOW. I would die in heaven to have fishing like that around here in Jersey.

How did they get those big lines out so far. I know half those rod and reels can't be casting reels.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

That's what the kayak is for.


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

catman said:


> That's what the kayak is for.


Remember the quote from Jaws..."Tell him we're gonna need a bigger boat"? Man, I don't think you could pay me enough to be sittin' in some silly tippy yak in the middle fo the night in water that I knew was full of bulls, tigers, and oh yeah, the occasional mako. Oh, and you say I'm supposed to have acouple of tuna heads on board to set as bait?

Yikes.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey Kahn*

They use the yaks to paddle the bait out past the final bars, etc. Some do fish for big game fish (including some of the large billed ones) but I have to agree that using a yak to fight a toothy critter is a bit on the mad side.

Even paddeling it out, would make me nervous.


----------

